# Fly fishing around Columbus, GA???



## Mikegunter15 (Dec 11, 2013)

What are some good areas/tactics for fly fishing around Columbus? I'm just beginning to cast a fly and improve my accuracy, I wouldn't mind catching a few fish while I'm at it. I usually catch striper downtown during the spring but that will be a while before that happens. Any recommendations?


----------



## Cliff Speed (Dec 12, 2013)

People like to fly fish for shoal bass on the Flint River which isn't that far away, but I don't know how the fishing is right now. If you're interested in hiring a guide you could contact Kent Edmonds. He guides on both the Hooch and the Flint, or maybe he might be willing to tell you how the fishing is in that area right now, I don't know. His guide service has a website:

http://www.flyfishga.com/index.htm


----------



## 660griz (Jan 3, 2014)

West Point aint too far away.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 3, 2014)

Fly fishing will be slow right now but when spring hits it will be on fire.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jan 3, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Fly fishing will be slow right now but when spring hits it will be on fire.




I agree any warm water fly fishing is going to be slow.

It's not close to Columbus but you can catch fish all through winter on any of the North Georgia Delayed Harvest trout streams.


----------



## Olddawg (Jan 4, 2014)

*just starting*

If you are just starting, call Kent and invest in casting lessons.  You will catch more fish when it starts.  Go out on warmer days this Jan and Feb..


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2014)

Olddawg said:


> If you are just starting, call Kent and invest in casting lessons.  You will catch more fish when it starts.  Go out on warmer days this Jan and Feb..



Yes call Kent Edmonds and get lessons first.  There are lots of places right there in Columbus to catch shoalies on the fly.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 4, 2014)

660griz said:


> West Point aint too far away.



Don't take this the wrong way but there's a lot better fishing closer to home than West Point.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 13, 2014)

Has anyone been catching fish lately around Columbus?   With all the rain I havn't had any luck in the Hooch.  Or any of the Oliver, Goat Rock, Harding lakes.


----------



## WinMag.300 (Jan 13, 2014)

They have been on fire in Westpoint lately. On top just like Lanier.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll second, third or fourth (whatever we're up to) the recommendation to get a casting lesson.  It can save you years of frustration.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's a couple of pics my buddy caught.  I hooked one nice fish on the fly rod, but couldn't set the hook I guess.  I came up with zero.  Friend caught 2 on the spinning set up.


----------



## WinMag.300 (Feb 3, 2014)

*nice*

did my info help you out at all?  Glad you at least got something to hand!  Slowly keep at it and get them dialed in.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah man.  I would still love to go with you though.  I didn't catch one, but at least my buddy did.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Feb 4, 2014)

When it warms up hit up the Flint.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Feb 4, 2014)

Got to pay for it, but there is always Callaway Gardens.


----------

